# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  فیزیو تراپی شهید بهشتی یا پزشکی شهرستان?

## arzhin

دوستان به نظرتون فیزیو تراپی شهید بهشتی بهتره یا پزشکی  و دندانپزشکی و داروسازی تو یه دانشگاه ضعیف تر? 

میدونم از نظر بازارکار و پرستیژ داندان و دارو و پزشکی بهترن ولی خب شهرو دانشگاه هم تقریبا برام مهمن

ارزش داره به خاطر شهر و دانشگاه فیزیوتراپی روبه پزشکی و دندان یا دارو ترجیح بدم?
24 سالمم هست

----------


## DR.MAM

این دیگه سوال پرسیدن که نداره.

پزشکی شهرستان.پزشکی پزشکیه،فرقی نمیکنه از کجا مدرکتو بگیری چون همه در نهایت دکتر میشن دیگه.
الان شما میری دکتر، هیشوخت ازش میپرسی که مدرکتو از کدوم دانشگا گرفتی؟؟؟

----------


## meh.75

اگه من بودم پزشکی شهرستان انتخاب میکردم

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arzhin


دوستان به نظرتون فیزیو تراپی شهید بهشتی بهتره یا پزشکی  و دندانپزشکی و داروسازی تو یه دانشگاه ضعیف تر? 

میدونم از نظر بازارکار و پرستیژ داندان و دارو و پزشکی بهترن ولی خب شهرو دانشگاه هم تقریبا برام مهمن

ارزش داره به خاطر شهر و دانشگاه فیزیوتراپی روبه پزشکی و دندان یا دارو ترجیح بدم?
24 سالمم هست


حتی پزشکی دانشگاه آزاد هم از سراسری فیزیوتراپی بهتره*

----------


## mhnz

:Yahoo (21): 

دارید انتخاب رشته میکنین :Yahoo (21): ؟

معلومه که دندون دارو شهرستان-__-

----------


## Dr fatima97

پزشکی شهرستان

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

فیزیوتراپیو عشقه

----------


## ata.beheshti

این سوال مث اینه که بپرسی املت تو تهران بهتره یا چلوکباب تو شهرستان :Yahoo (20): 

+با احترام به فیزیوتراپیست های موجود در انجمن + آینده

----------


## INFERNAL

شاید دانشگاه شهرستان نسبت به تهران ضعیفتر باشه ولی تقریبا دانشگاه پزشکی ضعیف نداریم
من که شخصا هر کجا دندون بیارم میرم

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*ببین بزار خیالت راحت کنم داداش...
 شهرستان که عالیه حتی وسط داعشی ها هم پزشکی قبول شدی بروووووووو...*

----------


## raha..

اگ تو شهرستان بعد از قبولی یهو استخدام کنن و اگ مسافت آسیب نرسونه  شهرستان
اگر نه تهران
من خودم در هرحال میرم به دانشگاه شهر خودم

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_اگه درآمدی بخوای حساب کنی الان فیزیوتراپی و پزشکی فرقی نداره_

----------


## _AHMADreza_

بزار اول کارنامه کنکورت بیاد بعد تصمیم بگیر  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## rezagmi

> دوستان به نظرتون فیزیو تراپی شهید بهشتی بهتره یا پزشکی  و دندانپزشکی و داروسازی تو یه دانشگاه ضعیف تر? 
> 
> میدونم از نظر بازارکار و پرستیژ داندان و دارو و پزشکی بهترن ولی خب شهرو دانشگاه هم تقریبا برام مهمن
> 
> ارزش داره به خاطر شهر و دانشگاه فیزیوتراپی روبه پزشکی و دندان یا دارو ترجیح بدم?
> 24 سالمم هست


پزشکی :Yahoo (21): 
باز به علاقه بستگی داره :Yahoo (83): شاید اگر دارو دوست داشتم به جای پزشکی آزاد همون دارو سراسری میرفتم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## samasama

بچه ها کسی اطلاع درست داره از فیزیو تراپی من دوس دارم این رشته رو ..بین دارو و فیزیو تراپی کدوم بهتر هست از نظر درامد زایی

----------


## Shayan.m

سلام
در انتخاب رشته ، رشته بر دانشگاه الویت دارد

----------


## Milad98

*دانشگاه خیلی بیشتر از اونی که فکر کنی تو بازار کار وتضمین اینده نقش داره(دیدم که میگم)

به نظر من فیزیوتراپی شهید بهشتی

خودت حسابی تحقیق کن وبعد تصمیم بگیر
با احترام به نظر دوستان به نظر من رو حرف یه عده که واسه پزشکی خودشونو تیکه پاره میکنن زیاد حساب نکن.
بازم میگم با احترام به نظر بقیه*

----------


## Milad98

*اینم اضافه کنم

درکنار اینده وبازار کار علاقه هم خیلی نقش داره*

----------


## n1ma

پزشکی شهرستان 
بعد از  یه سال هم با پارتی بازی انتقالی میگیری واسه تهران 
............................
پ ن: دیدم که میگم..طرف از ایلام رفته شهید بهشتی داره درس میخونه :Yahoo (5):

----------


## sami7

بنده یک سوال دارم خدمتت 

الان کنکور دادی رتبه عالی اوردی 

میخای انتخاب رشته کنی ؟ بین دو رشته موندی ؟

صبر کن دوست عزیز تند نرو چندین سال هس اینجام  هر سال از این تاپیکا می بینم صبر کن 

اول جواب کنکور بده ببین چیکاره ای !‌بعدش اینقدر فرصت هست که بخای انتخاب رشته کنی 

الان موقه درس خوندن هس نه فکرای بیخود !

موفق باشی

----------


## ezio auditore77

پزشکی شهرستان

----------


## atena.kh

من حال ندارم دیگه خیلی درس بخونم :Yahoo (17): واسه همین میرم یه رشته که زیاد نیاز به جون کندن نداشته باشه :Yahoo (21): 
مثلا پزشکی ودارو نمیرم :Yahoo (50): 
میرم دندون پزشکی :Yahoo (5): 
موفق باشید :Yahoo (83):

----------


## laleh74

پارسال بین دندون و داروی تهران دچار تردید شده بودم.
خونواده میگفتن برو دارو اما من به دندون علاقه داشتم.
کلی خونمون دعوا شد.

خلاصه اینکه رتبم به پیراپزشکی هم نرسید :Yahoo (21): 



این داستان واقعی نیست :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Delgir

اول قبول شین پزشکی و بعد بیاین با هم یه تصمیم خوبی می گیریم.....

----------


## asalshah

بستگی داره  ب خودت  :Yahoo (21): من بغیر کنکور 2 هدف دیگ دارم اگ فیزیو تهران قبول شم به 2 هدفم میرسم ولی اگه پزشکی یه شهر دیگ برم به همون هدف کنکورم میرسم :Yahoo (114): ان شاالله هرچی مصلحته..........منم مثل شما و خیلیا به اینجور چیزا فک میکنم......نمیدونم صحیحه یا نه...........ولی.ان شاالله همگی موفق میشیم(موفقیت به عقیده من یعنی رضایت خدا و ارامش خودت از نتیجه کار خودت) شاد باشی

----------

